
EC: An Expressive and Intuitive, C Style Object-Oriented Programming Language - vmorgulis
http://ec-lang.org/
======
nkurz
Impressive. At a glance, that's really well designed. Why haven't I heard of
this before?

I like the emphasis on sample code, and that the pulldown on the front page
let's you view quite a few samples to get a feel for the language.

The boundary between eC and Ecere isn't immediately clear, though. And the
site felt a little shy of technical details. I think it outputs C which is
then compiled with an outside compiler?

Presumably I'll find more details in the introductory manual, The Ecere Tao of
Programming: [http://ecere.org/tao.pdf](http://ecere.org/tao.pdf)

~~~
vmorgulis
> Why haven't I heard of this before?

I wonder why too and it's not a new project. In the same category, there is
also Haxe. Not enough known...

[http://haxe.org/](http://haxe.org/)

------
waternotwords
If it really gets c level performance this is a great step forward. JAI and
also EC, finally performance critical programming is getting some more modern
contenders.

